# Albert getting better **pics**



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Laura  ur a star il send his Christmas ones from the photographer tomorrow xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey everybody new thread  courtesy of Laura .... Had a great day with Albert today been playing , eating sleeping biting my hands  and cuddling me !! Yay ... Fingers crossed Monday goes well with his blood results  I have his meds down to a t !! Yay... He's such a good boy  ... Albert going t the photographer tomorrow for his Christmas photos hel be in his sweater though to hide his baldy bits but hel look gorgeous anyways ... Il get Laura to post tomorrow  tanks everyone fr all your support and lovely well wishes .. And albert sas he loves all his uncles and awnties very much !! Xxx


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

GOSH...He is so darned CUTE!!! and I'm so happy all is going so well!!! He truly looks wonderful!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks terry means loads  naddie and Quincy are adorable too I love ur signature x


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww little Albert so glad your doing good!! You look great!! How is mummy managing your medication etc. so happy your playing again. Yeah for you!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks grace he's doing well , his meds are a piece of cake so far he takes them well  how's daisy today and u ? Xx


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Prince Albert is looking so much better. Continuing prayers that he continues to improve.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks awntie Lynn  he says he thinks secrets cute !!! He hexx love to all your girls and u xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I was so happy when I saw the pics. He sure is a handsome boy. Glad he is feeling good and prayers Mondsy he gets a good report from the. vet. Hugs to you and Albert! : )


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Auntie Barbara thanks so much  I hope so too , yep he ma gorgeous wee man  Zoe's just beautiful too xx


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So good to hear! Prince Albert is looking great!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Albert looks great!!! Lindsay, you have done a terrific job taking such good care of him! He is sure a handsome boy, that is so loved! We are all so happy, here on SM , to hear that he is feeling better! Praying that his numbers are up, and he continues to improve!! Hugs and kisses from my fluffs to Sweet Albert!!! And a great big gentle hug from me!!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww he looks soooo cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so glad to hear he's feeling better! It is such a relief and a blessing! To look at him in the pics, you can't even tell he's been so sick and you can't see his bald spots. I sure hope his blood work comes out great! Have fun visiting Santa, Arthur!

Thank you Terry, for posting the pictures!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh  Wonderful photos!

Needed these today  He looks much better.... So glad to see him playing!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, Albert is just too darn cute.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! What a handsome little man. I am so glad he is doing well.
He looks happy!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

he is looking cute and happy to be home  i'm so glad he's doing better each day!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, our little prince is so adorable. So glad he is feeling better and playing. Can't wait to see his Christmas pics.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is looking so good Lyndsy! You have done super work to bring him back to health!
I will be thinking of you as you haul him back to the hospital and praying his numbers are going up-up-up! 
I may not be on internet much as of Mon. as I am traveling but will check up on him when I can. Sending much love, many prayers.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Glenda thanks so much  he's a wee fighter ..xx
Auntie Deborah thanks , I left him this morning chewing my underwear  typical Albert !!!! Xx
Pam oh I know , his baldy bits are disguised he he  xx
Tori thanks Huni , I'm hoping Monday all goes well at the hospital I'm sure it be fine as he is getting better I feel ...xx
Sylvia he's a sweetie he really is , in so lucky to have him in my life xx
Kathleen your babies are just as cute so they are give them kisses for me xxx
Tracey your too kind , what a darling your Ben is like I said be great if they met and played together  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks auntie sandi , I hope so too even 35 would be great would be an improvement  .... I wish I could do it at my local vets not looking forward to the trek up there and back as Albert gets car Sicky xx  I hope your better and have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi everyone getting so nervous about Albert going into vets Monday now  .. Just hope it's all good news ..., poor wee man is desperate to go play play outside with other doggies  xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Hi everyone getting so nervous about Albert going into vets Monday now  .. Just hope it's all good news ..., poor wee man is desperate to go play play outside with other doggies  xx


I am sure you are a bit nervous...the good sign is that Albert is acting himself and wants to do things....so hopefully all is well. Prayers and hugs to you and Albert.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Aww thanks auntie Barbara means lots its hard work this worrying as a mum  xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Aww thanks auntie Barbara means lots its hard work this worrying as a mum  xx


But the reward is great! Just look at Albert's adorable face.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh I know  he's such a beauty boy so he is  .. Xx


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

That is fantastic news Godbless !!!! xoxox


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you  xx


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Lyndsy, he looks great! I am so glad he's doing better. I've been praying for him twice a day and I'm so hoping you'll get good results on Monday! Auntie Robin loves you little Albert!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks awntie robin  he loves you phoebe and griffen too very much  xxx


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm sure he'll have good results tomorrow, he's a wee smasher x


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you this a.m. and praying that tomorrow brings wonderful lab results! Hugs.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks auntie Bridget  fingers crossed poor boy gotta starve him till he gets is bloods taken in morning so big dinner tonight no breakfast !! .. , 

Hi auntie Laura  how's sammy getting on with his chicken ? Xx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Crossing my fingers for the blood work tomorrow.... It'll be okay Albert... your mommy will bring a snack for you for the ride home


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks auntie tori  I showed Albert your present opening video and grace singing his ears pricked right up and he was whining !!!! Xx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

this is awesome news he looks great!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks my dear friend janene ..  xx


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My internet has lost it's mind lately, I'm away and it must the be local provider. Love hearing good news about Albert. He is so adorable. :wub::wub: Fingers and paws are crossed for good blood results. Any way to get blood taken by your local vet and sent there are times so you don't have to make the long trek?


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes Susan well after this set of tests he will be tested every two weeks for the next 6 months at my own vets , then every 3 months after that ... So tomorrow we will no or sure if its working !!! I hope so  how are you Susan and Tyler ?..xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi everyone  .... Alberts big day today soooo fingers crossed that when he gets his bloods done they come back higher than 30 his blood count and he is reacting to the treatment  xx please keep ur fingers crossed my lovely sm family !!! Xx


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am keeping everything crossed that the tests will show an improvement for little Prince Albert today!!! I know that all of us here on SM will be looking forward to getting the results and prayers will be with you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying for Albert today, that his numbers are higher than 30! Paws and fingers crossed too!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers that all goes great today.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:Waiting: rayer: :Waiting:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I am keeping everything crossed that the tests will show an improvement for little Prince Albert today!!! I know that all of us here on SM will be looking forward to getting the results and prayers will be with you.


Thanks so much will no more in about two hours hopefully :/ ... 
Poor boy is starving  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks auntie Deborah means so much , Ma wee mans hungry  ...xx
Awntie Barbara that's so sweet thanks so much , he was scratching the fridge before he was that hungry  xx
Auntie Bridget love the little emoticons  xx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll be on the way to the vet when you get results back.... but praying they are good 

Hugs for Albert....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying Albert's blood test show great results!! Will be looking for your update!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi everyone including auntie tori and terry ... Well I'm not a happy bunny at all !!!! ... Well to cut a long story short I went to the hospital in Glasgow. , eventually got there to be told my vet had cancelled my appt there and was doing the bloods at her local surgery tomrrow at 9.40am... Boy was I angry !!!.. My vet had told me to starve Albert so he had been starved for 18 hours by then and was getting quite whiny and weak .. So I called my vets and they just said oh just feed him and starve him again after 6pm tonight  .... And we will have yor results in the morning. I am very very angry  my poor wee boy was soooo hungry for nothing ....xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

On a lighter note I took some pics after my boy had been fed and Laura my pal will be posting them on tonight  xx


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

oh no! poor Albert and poor you!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Auntie tori I hope gus dew claw is ok ... It sounds really sore and angry red  sending him all our cuddles and loving xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Glenda yes very very peeved off now will be having a sleepless night till tomorrow morning xx


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh no!!! To think that you made that very long trip only to find out that the appointment had been cancelled??? And why didn't your vet consult you first??? Sorry that poor little Albert had to go through this and you too. I am sure that when you feed him, he will certainly eat everything that you give him.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ugh! I'm so sorry the test was moved! Especially since they can't eat anything before hand 

I will keep prayers going... will hope the test tomorrow goes well


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi snuggles mom , thanks and yes he is eating like a rat on poop !!!xx
Thanks auntie tori , I felt so bad for him being hungry like that , I have a good mind to go and ask for my petrol money back that I paid ! Grrrr .. And I took a whole afternoon off my work which I am going to do again tomorrow  losing so much money .... Well all being well tomorrow morning I will have good news !!!!! Hope baby gus dew claw is on the mend  love that little man of yours and sweet grace xx


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

More Albert pics....


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks soooo much Laura your a gem  I know in a pest xxx


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lynzodolly said:


> Thanks soooo much Laura your a gem  I know in a pest xxx


You're not at all. It's Sammy that's the pest sitting ontop of the laptop as i'm trying to do it lol. x


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

He says hoi get posting pics of me mummy never mind my brother !!! Xxx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry that you had to make that trip and your visit was cancelled!!! I always think what if you didn't show up for an appt. And didn't call to cancel, you would be charged, and the office wouldn't be very happy! I love your pictures!! Albert is so adorable and so is his mommy!!! I absolutely love the pic of him looking out of the window!! I could see that on a greeting card!! Poor baby was probably so hungry!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Love the pics  Albert is a good little man!!! Peppino says to him to get better that way they can go and play the bagpipes together ;-)


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Lyndsy, sorry to hear you made that trip and then found out your appointment was cancelled. And poor Albert not eating for such a long time.  I love your pics and your beautiful too. Your pic holding Albert is great and so is the one of Albert in front of the Christmas Tree. Hope he is feeling good...he sure looks great. :wub:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Auntie Deborah thanks so much yes he loves to sit up on the window and look out !! I have to put the lock on though as we're up high ... Yes he was hungry but thank goodness his appt is early tomorrow and we will know the results !!! I will post as soon as I know , yes I think it's always nice to out a face to a name xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks janene , yes Albert would love to play the bagpipes him and peppino with their tiny kilts on he he x


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Peppino already has a kilt  wears it for special occasions but now I need to find another tux for him to wear it w/t.......... LOL!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Does he ?!! Oh janene u gotta post a pic up of him I it. A wanna see the handsome wee man xx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I will...... LOL! I will put his police shirt with it!!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

He he yeah that b funny ! X


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

He's such a cutie!!! I love that face!! :heart: by the way, love your country! LOL me and my bf visited Edinburgh a couple years ago and we LOVED it!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Aww did u ?!! Yes Edinburgh is lovely about an hour drive from me , the castle and everything is great  I'd love to come to Chicago !! Xx


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck wee Albert for today xxx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You go Albert! Show those guys your stuff today! Bring up your numbers and make your Mum & Aunties happy!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello everyone !!!! Well were home, got to the vets nice and early with Albert in his Christmassy sweater ... Vets made a fuss of him as for the first time ever he was shaking uncontrollably !!!... They took him out the back or his blood tests , then came back out his bloods have been sent to Glasgow for specialist checking but I their scale his count has gone Upto 38 !!!! From 30!!!! ... Which is still low but going up !! So she said she was very pleased with him and she thinks he's going in the right direction to recovery ! ... So in a few days I will get his blood report from the vet school and they will hopefully reduce his big tablet that he takes in the morning atopica , it's called ... So now it will be bloods taken every two weeks for 6 months then hopefully drug free and no relapses !!!! So good news people !!! Thanks to everyone who has commented on Alberts story and been there and prayed as much as me .. To eac and everyone of you I thank you from the bottom of my heart and I'm sure Alberts  he's currently got a full tummy and on a grouch with me from his sore neck as it was bleeding a wee bit , I know he's not out the woods yet but he has so far taken well to the medication ... I will regularly keep updating about him as I love all your comments and so does this prince !!!! Xx


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

SOOOO Happy for you both!! Wonderful news!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks auntie Bridget xx


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

YAY!!! Such good news to wake up to here in Texas!

I'll continue to keep Albert in my prayers over the next months as he recovers. You're a great Mommy, Lyndsy!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Aww thanks auntie Glenda that's lovely really appreciate it yes I'm chuffed but Alberts in a huff with me he he xx


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That sure is the best news to wake up to. Glad to hear that Albert is doing well!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, what great news. It sounds like things are headed in the right direction. Albert really is so lucky to have you for his Mommy. You are a star! Continued good health for him is the best present you could have! Hugs to you and Albert. Xx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili: so happy for Albert and you!!!! I'll continue to keep Albert in my prayers! The vest is finished for Albert, it will be here soon, and I'll send it right away!! Have a wonderful day!!!! We love you Albert!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Ahh Deborah that's too sweet thanks so so much he will love it I'm sure I have some bits and bobs for your babies also  , yes I'm so pleased he is doing so well he's in a Awfa huff with me the now though lol , I'm sure he will come out of it !!! Xx 
Thanks Barbara I'm so relieved perhaps il get a sleep tonight  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks snuggles mom  xx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:

Yay! So happy Albert's test showed improvement! Keep going buddy!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks auntie tori , an cousins gus and grace  hope gus"s paw is on the mend poor wee man xxx


----------

